
Online Lisp Meetings YouTube Playlist - phoe-krk
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgq_B39Y_kKD9_sdCeE5SufaeAtbYPv80
======
phoe-krk
Online Lisp Meeting coordinator here.

The initiative for these has started after this year's European Lisp
Symposium, which was held online due to the pandemic. This year's formula, in
order to adapt to its online form, included pre-recorded videos from all
speakers, which were streamed on Twitch; the speakers, along with all
participants, were available on Twitch chat for live commentary during the
talk.

I thought two things: one, that this formula turned out to be surprisingly
nice to participate in, and that it would be beneficial for the broader Lisp
community to have more chances to meet, talk, and brainstorm than just once
per year. This is why I have implemented the idea for cyclic online Lisp
meetings, and it seems to have taken off well! So far, the meetings have been
occurring regularly since May on a mostly-every-two-weeks schedule. (Sometimes
it's three weeks, and sometimes one week.)

The toughest thing that I am personally facing is that I am a Common Lisp
programmer and I think that this is reflected in the videos; most of the
programmers I know (and therefore have invited) who use any dialect of Lisp
are Common Lisp programmers. So far, only one talk in the series is not using
Common Lisp, and I would like that to change - the European Lisp Symposium is
not Common Lisp-centric, and, in my opinion, neither should the Online Lisp
Meetings be.

If you're doing anything related to Lisp and you consider interesting enough
to share, please let me know - I'll gladly accept your prerecorded talk and
host it on a Twitch stream in order to make it available to our (mostly
European) audience for synchronized watching and chat, and then upload it to
YouTube for more permanent storage.

The announcements for new meetings are made at [https://mailman.common-
lisp.net/listinfo/online-lisp-meets](https://mailman.common-
lisp.net/listinfo/online-lisp-meets) and on /r/Lisp on Reddit.

